# How to achieve 500 fps?



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

I have several ideas of how to break the current speed record for a rubber powered slingshot.

The goal is 500 fps and I am aware that is faster than a single set of bands can deliver.

This is the unlimited category where anything goes to achieve 500 fps with a 5.2 gm projectile (glass marble).

Put on your thinking caps and think outside the box for all possible solutions.

What comes to mind?


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

What's the current fps record?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

SlingMan said:


> What's the current fps record?


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

e~shot said:


> What's the current fps record?






[/quote]

That is very powerful but it was at 185 fps with 82 gm producing 131 Joules.

Joerg used both of his massive hands and feet to draw it.. ~400 pounds?

A 5.2 gm marble at 500 fps is 60 Joules and I believe that it can be hand held and hand drawn.

I have read about fast 350 fps slingshots however I have no data.

Hint: If you shoot from a car going 60 MPH you can add 88 fps to the speed of your slingshot.

My challenge is shooting from a fixed position.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

How depends whether you permit leverage or pulleys, how long the draw can be and does it need to be hand drawn and released.

If restricted to a hand pulled old-school fork and bands, it's achievable with light ammo, a small pouch, thin tapered bands and a buttrfly draw.

Without these restrictions, we could be looking at high subsonic velocities or more.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> How depends whether you permit leverage or pulleys, how long the draw can be and does it need to be hand drawn and released.
> 
> If restricted to a hand pulled old-school fork and bands, it's achievable with light ammo, a small pouch, thin tapered bands and a buttrfly draw.
> 
> Without these restrictions, we could be looking at high subsonic velocities or more.


Less than 1.5 Meters in length, hands, feet, must be shot hand held.

May be a triggered rifle.

The projectile minimum weight is 5.2 gm.

I don't believe that old school will do it.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

SlingMan said:


> What's the current fps record?


A couple members have broken 300fps.

First of all, I would love to see this. A few people will tell you that it is not safe because of potential band ripping or tearing. If this had been said about archery we would not see the awesome equipment we see today.

That said, I think you will need very thin and wide rubber to accomplish it. You should probably start with one of the tan latex types that Flatband uses rather than Theraband because it retracts quicker, which is what you want.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Joerg allready did 406fps if i remember correclty but not sure I cant find the post


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

acquire big speed through small steel(6, 8mm ) ball + heavy band.

a 15mm steel ball never reaches the 200 fps,in my opinion.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

A heavy band is slower than a light band when shooting small ammo. The band has to be as thin as possible and must be tapered extremely.

I got 449 fps with BBs. I believe that is the maximum you can do with a conventional slingshot.

If you want more speed, then you need a mechanism, like a transmission or so. But all my tests failed, for a number of reasons. I think it can only be done in a crossbow setup, as the transmission wastes energy and a freehand slingshot can't afford that.

Jörg


----------

